# Touareg will not make 200,000 miles



## GBGTI (Jul 29, 2000)

Interesting but slightly biased article.
http://money.cnn.com/2007/08/3...x.htm


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg will not make 200,000 miles (GBGTI)*

Consumer Reports... on balance... is not very kind to VW.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Touareg will not make 200,000 miles (TREGinginCO)*

They are a bunch of biased windbags when it comes to vehicles anyway, and I put very little merit towards what they say. If it's not a Honda or Toyota, they think it's junk.
Damn, I may have to try to keep mine that long just to prove them wrong. I know it wouldn't accomplish anything, but it would feel so good!
Matt


----------



## rpps (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Touareg will not make 200,000 miles (GBGTI)*

Man, I wonder who is paying the bills at CR?
Must be Toyota and Honda.
Imagine a world where everyone listened to Consumer Reports, we would all keep our cars forever and own only Hondas and Toyotas.
That is not the world I would want to live in


----------



## handi2 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Touareg will not make 200,000 miles (rpps)*

I've had GM, GMC, and Datsun vehicles past 200k miles with only normal service. I have never had to get rid of a car b/c of the engine. As far as the Touareg it will cost allot in service to get to 200k miles. Maybe that's the downfall.


----------



## khaug (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Touareg will not make 200,000 miles (handi2)*

_They are a bunch of biased windbags when it comes to vehicles anyway, and I put very little merit towards what they say. If it's not a Honda or Toyota, they think it's junk.
Damn, I may have to try to keep mine that long just to prove them wrong. I know it wouldn't accomplish anything, but it would feel so good!
Matt_
Consumer Reports ("Consumer Union") is as good as it gets! 
That said, I was perplexed as to how they selected the Tourareg as one of the "bad guys". Would have been helpful if there had been data establishing their basis for awarding the Touareg such a devastating rating!
Come on, CU: You've been challenged to support your conclusions! Be a selectful evidentiary model year detractror! Our '07 V10 TDI shows no indication that it'll last a limited period of years!! And since the Touareg has been on the market only since '04, there really hasn't been time to accrue a reasonable amount of long-term data!
This looks to be another "infant seats" issue! You stand to lose credibility over this issue!


_Modified by khaug at 12:02 AM 9-2-2007_


----------



## DesertEight (May 30, 2004)

It's kind of a pointless issue since very few people keep a vehicle for 200k miles or purchase a used one with mileage close to that. CU has never had much credibility with me on automotive issues.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

Ok the morons at CR are at it again...who in their right minds wants to go 200,000 miles.
CR is for low to middle-class penny pinchers. CR writers want to squeeze blood out of junk. They have NO CLASS!
Cy


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (cybulman)*

The key here is they are ignoring the most important factor of all:
*You only live once* 

..and who the hell wants to only drive 3 or 4 cars in a lifetime.


----------



## meiac09 (Sep 17, 2006)

at 76K, mine feels pretty crappy. I'm shooting for it to crawl to 100 (or else that pos warranty might come in handy except for my burnt out xenons). wtf. my X5 had 115 and was a champ when i sold it. 
Maybe the 05+ was built better, but i can't say i disagree with that statement


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (meiac09)*

I was thinking about this post when I was driving in a taxi to work this AM.
The KIA had 311 000 MILES (yes miles) on it. (dunno where that comes from) ?
I asked him : "Muskula ?" his answer "Na fiesh muskula"
*No problem*. he said .. the suspension was shot for sure but the engine and drive train was still ok ..
Thanks I will try my best in my car to get to the 200 000 km before it runs out of it 's service gaurantee. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## insguy (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Touareg will not make 200,000 miles (GBGTI)*

I know it's unpopular in this forum to be dissatified with the Touareg, but I for one happen to agree with Consumer Reports. I've had dozens of problems with my '04, and things break/wear out much faster on the Treg than with other cars I've owned. Sure, the Treg is luxurious, sporty and a blast to drive (compared to other SUV's), but the fun wears off after you've been to the dealer the 20th time for stupid repairs and you're spending thousands of dollars to keep everything working like it's supposed to.
A recent problem has broken the camel's back for me and I've begun the process of identifying and purchasing a replacement for the Treg. No ill will towards those of you who continue to love your Tregs - I was the same before reality set in - but I'm tired of living from dealer visit to dealer visit with this beast.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Touareg will not make 200,000 miles (insguy)*

I'm sure this is the case with many 2004's, and this reputation has somewhat soured the Touareg. However, as I (and many people on here) have said, they're not all 2004 model year lemons. Some of them (like mine) have had very little in the way of issues. Generalizing that all Touaregs are bad based on the first year in the US is, well, inaccurate.
Other than fuel costs and upkeep, I think if its maintained properly and driven well (ie. not beat to death/rammed into curbs/etc) these vehicles will make 200k. I would, however, be changing the so-called "lifetime" transmission fluid. Of course maintaining them for that long will certainly cost more than for, say, a Civic or something. 
My 2 cents...
Matt


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

My 2004 had many issues.
My 2006 replacement with 25K miles in 1.5 yrs has had zero in comparison.


----------



## chicago_gal_950 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Tregger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tregger* »_My 2004 had many issues.
My 2006 replacement with 25K miles in 1.5 yrs has had zero in comparison.

You sound like me. Bye bye buggy 04. Been happy with my 2006 and I am at 37K miles in almost 2 years.
My baby's going to 200K and beyond. I love it.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (chicago_gal_950)*

Haha! Mine MIGHT make it to 200,000 miles but *I *won't be alive long enough to find out! My 06, after 19 months, is still not at 10k miles! And it's been almost absolutely perfect.... after playing taps to my '04 which I still feel bad about.


----------



## tutin (Nov 27, 2006)

I have about 70k miles and 5 years on my V10 now and no problems. Not only that, my egg still looks awesome and kicks ass daily.
Mean mean SUV.
Besides quality, I think Toyota, Honda AND Lexus suck. They look outdated before they even hit the market.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (tutin)*

15 years to go 200K miles? I'm at 41K in 1 1/2 years with my GTI. I was at about 45K in three years with my 04 Touareg. Don't people do road trips anymore?


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (irbrenda)*

Ditto here! Picked up my 2004 V-8 garage queen 09/17/2003, and it has 13,283 miles as it sits. One person with 2 or 3 motor vehicles does spread out the usage







Despite all of the laments about the first year trucks, my only major issue was the charging cable/battery TSB.


----------

